# T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland�!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

*T-ShirtForums.com officially launched on April 4, 2005*. 

Now in our seventh year, we are the largest (and friendliest ) t-shirt industry forum with a great community of helpful members!

This time last year, we had just over 139,000 members. *Now we have over 170,500 t-shirt experts, printers, manufacturers, entrepreneurs and enthusiasts all sharing, learning and networking about our great industry*.

Anniversary time can only mean one thing...a *T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza*!

Last year's design contest yielded *a fantastic 9+ color mixed media screen printed FOOD themed design on high quality fashion t-shirts donated by American Apparel and printed by @spreadingink Spreading Ink*. You really have to see the design by @whyball in person to see the amazing print quality. 

The t-shirts are still for sale for just $15 each and 100% ($15 of each sale) gets donated to the River City Food Bank charity here in Sacramento, CA.

Let's see if we can top the number of great entries we see this year.
​


Are you on Facebook? How about Twitter? Have you started pinning on Pinterest? Does your tumblr blog get tons of reblogs? Do you have a foursquare checkin special for your shop? Have you watched or made a cool YouTube video?

*Did you know that online forums are the original form of social media? See you're using social media right now and you didn't even know it *



> Social Media is the tools, services, and communication facilitating connection between peers with common interests. --Chris Garrett


Social media is everywhere these days, and it's really transforming the way companies large and small do business and connect with their customers. Heck, even our own social media community here at T-Shirt Forums has had a little impact on the t-shirt industry 




This year's contest theme is:
*SOCIAL MEDIA *​​
(or just SOCIAL if that's easier) ​


Your t-shirt design mission, should you choose to accept it, is to *come up with a t-shirt design about:* *"SOCIAL MEDIA"*

*Take any type of interpretation on "social" that you like. Just remember you're designing a t-shirt that you think people would want to wear *

*Please note that we cannot use the trademarked logos from social media sites in the designs. You'll have to get creative in your interpretation *​
The designs will be voted on *anonymously* by the _community_ and the winning design will printed up and given away as thank you gifts to the members of our great T-ShirtForums _community_ who have X number of posts (to be defined later).





Why should you send in a design? For the prizes of course 

Along with the customary _super mega awesome bragging rights_ that are bestowed upon you, the winning t-shirt designer will receive:




This year we've partnered with Roland DGA®, 
the leader in vinyl equipment for the apparel and sign industries,
to make this a true EXTRAVAGANZA!


Along with our $1500 cash prize, the first place winner this year wil receive a Roland Versastudio BN-20 Desktop Printer/Cutter Package (printer, inks and heat transfer material) worth over $9000!
​




*
The full prize breakdown:*

*
First Place Design will receive:*


Roland Versastudio BN-20 Desktop Printer/Cutter Package (printer, inks and heat transfer material) - over $9,000 VALUE!
 $*1500 USD in Cash*


6 Months of Social Media consulting from KiMedia Strategies (includes social media analytics reporting, social media strategy planning, as well as phone and email support) 

($4200 value)

5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*
*$150 USD Cash*
*8 GB iPod Touch*
*A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design*
*
Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*
*$100 USD Cash*
*An Amazon Kindle Fire*
*A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design*

All qualified entries may receive some type of cool consolation prize including a free t-shirt of the winning design and some other fun stuff 

*EVEN MORE PRIZES TO BE ADDED LATER  STAY TUNED*

*WE ARE ACCEPTING MORE PRIZE SPONSORS FOR THIS CONTEST*. IF YOUR COMPANY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE A PRIZE FOR THIS CONTEST IN EXCHANGE FOR EXPOSURE ON THE SITE, PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.​
Contest Rules:
--You can discuss the contest here.



Have Fun! 








[*]*The T-ShirtForums logo or name should **NOT be used in the design*  The design should appeal to a wide audience, not just t-shirtforums.com members 








[*]Please do not use any trademarked logos in the design








[*]Don't limit yourself to the design placement or size on the shirt. All over, over sized, wrap around, standard placement, small size will all be considered. If your design wins, we'll figure out a way to get it printed (and document the process here to help others)








[*]As the designer, *you get to decide the color of the t-shirt* the design looks best in.








[*]You *need to have made at least 5 posts in the forum* in order to be eligible to submit a design.








[*]The design must be your own original, unpublished work and must not include any third-party logos or copyrighted material. By entering the competition, you agree that your submission is your own work.








[*]*NEW:* Design can have as many colors as you'd like. We'll choose the best printing method that will best reproduce the winning design!








[*]*Contest Entry Deadline will be: June 15 2012 11:59:59 PM PST
*








[*]Entries will be *voted on anonymously* by fellow forum members for 2 weeks after the contest. Depending on the number of entrants, there may be 2 rounds of voting.








[*]JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups should uploaded to:
T-ShirtForums T-Shirt Design Extravaganza 7 Entry Form








[*]The winning design will be the one with the most amount of votes. In the event of a tie, the final decision being made by the T-ShirtForums administrator (like all previous years, it will probably be the design with the most votes that gets chosen).








[*]Limit one entry per member








[*]*The top 3 winning designs will be printed and displayed by Roland® at industry trade shows.* 








Roland® may also contact individual entrants that did not win to request permission to print and display their design at industry trade shows with full credit given to the designer.








[*]Winning design will be printed on a limited number of high quality t-shirts and given away to T-ShirtForums.com members with X number of posts (to be defined later ) 








*This year's design will also be made available for sale in our online store* to members who don't get a free one (and anybody else that digs the design).









[*]*To enter, please submit your design on a t-shirt mockup template and one version of the design by itself*.

*I highly encourage all entrants to use the free trial subscription to ShirtMockup Pro to submit their mockup of the design on a t-shirt*. It's quick and easy way to put a picture of your design on a blank t-shirt template. That way, all the entries will be as uniform as possible during the voting/judging process  *It's not required, but it's a free trial and it would be really helpful.*


*CHECK OUT THIS BLOG POST FOR A LIST OF PLACES WHERE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD FREE (and paid) MOCKUP TEMPLATES: Huge Collection of T-Shirt Design Mockup Templates*​*Your design entry should inlcude:*
*A JPG or PNG of just the design image*

*A JPG or PNG of the design placed on the t-shirt template to show the design placement, size, and garment color.*
A high resolution or vector version of the design entry.

*Entries should be sent as JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups and uploaded to:* T-ShirtForums T-Shirt Design Extravaganza 7 Entry Form

Please *TITLE YOUR ENTRY* and *include your forum username* with your entry (although it will be kept private during the voting) 

Keep the source vector/psd/eps/ai/cdr/high resolution file on your computer until the winner is named.

 *All submitted entries remain the intellectual property of the designer.* *T-ShirtForums.com will have exclusive rights to printing, and giving away/selling the top 3 winning designs on t-shirts as well as using the image for promotional purposes regarding the shirt and contest. Roland® will have rights to print and display the top 3 winning designs at industry trade shows.*​*Feel free to discuss the contest and ask questions by clicking here.
*​*Keep on the lookout for more contests and cool stuff in the upcoming weeks...

PS. T-ShirtForums now has a real newsletter. Subscribe today for articles, tips, and forum updates.
*

PPS. If you have an iPhone or iPad, be sure to ​ (and rate) the official free TShirtForums app in the app store[/URL][/B]! Works beautifully on the iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch!

PPPS. We also have a free official *app for Android available in the Android Marketplace here*.

Check out the first prize BN-20 printer/cutter in action:


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

Added an additional prize to the first place winnings. 

6 months of social media consulting from KiMedia Strategies (a $4200 value)


The social media consultation package includes:

Social Media analytics reportings
Social Media Strategy Planning
Phone and Email support

*What a perfect prize for a t-shirt design contest with a social media theme!* Thanks to Kim from KiMedia Strategies for the prize donation!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

As you guys work furiously on your designs , I thought I'd share this article about the importance of social media with you: Why You Need Social Media, Even if Your Customers Don't


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

*PRIZE UPDATE:*

Thanks to Graphic Solutions Group (GSG) for also sponsoring our t-shirt design contest!



*They have donated the following prizes to the contest:*


4 quarts of ink black, red, white, and navy blue,
A box of metal screens with 156 mesh 

If the grand prize winner is a screen printer, then they will receive the screens and ink as part of their prize winnings.

GSG also donated a 2GB iPod Shuffle that will be used as part of the grand prize winnings for our DTG Battle Royale print off competition.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

15 days left to enter the contest


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

14 days left to enter the contest. The final countdown


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

13 days left to enter your awesome design...get it in


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

12 days left to get your entries in!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

11 days and counting. There's still time left to get your design submitted http://circler.wufoo.com/forms/tshirtforumstshirt-design-extravaganza/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

10 days left to enter the EXTRAVAGANZA. Come on, say it with me in all caps, it's fun. EXTRAVAGANZA


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

9 days left to get your entries in!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

The number for today is: 8. Coincidentally, that's also the number of days left to get your t-shirt design entry in


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

7 days. Just 7 days left to get your design entry in!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

6 Days left. That's THIS Friday that the designs are due. Procrastinators unite!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

Hmmm, looks like it's 4 days left until Friday. I thought it was 5. Time to finish up those social media themed designs


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

Let's see. There's today. That's 1. Then there's Thursday. That's 2. Then you've got Friday. That's 3. Just THREE days left to enter your t-shirt design! http://circler.wufoo.com/forms/tshirtforumstshirt-design-extravaganza/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

2 DAYS! Less than 48 hours to get your entries in. You must work well under pressure


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

Do you know what today is folks? That's right! If you've been following along in my exciting countdown...TODAY is the LAST DAY to get your "social media" themed t-shirt design submitted into this year's t-shirt design contest EXTRAVAGANZA. 

Was that enough all caps for you? No, you need a couple more? WOO HOO! There, you should be set for about a year now.

PS. I can't believe I made it through this whole post without typing a single smiley face.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 7th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes from Roland®!*

Just over 5 hours left to get your entry in...


----------

